# Menu im MultiPageEditor



## Kris (29. Mrz 2010)

Hallo

Meine Frage ist etwas schwierig zu formulieren. Dashalb bitte nicht sauer sein, wenn man nicht alles direkt versteht.

Also Ich habe einen MultipageEditor mit verschiedenen Registern. Jede Seite hat eine Überschrift. Nun soll aber auf der Höhe der Überschrift auf der rechten Seite ein Menü bzw. Befehele ausführende Symbole rein. 

Als Beispiel dient die Ansicht der plugin.xml in Eclipse. Dort gibt es auf den meisten Seiten die Symbole zum ausführen und debuggen, zum deployen und für die Hilfe. 

Wie kann man das realisieren. Ich habe ein paar versuche gestartet aber bin kläglich gescheitert. 
Gibt es evtl. irgendwo einen Beispielcode?


----------



## Wildcard (29. Mrz 2010)

Nimm dafür eine ManageForm bzgw einen MasterDetailsBlock.
Relativ weit unten:
Eclipse Forms: Rich UI for Rich Client Applications


----------



## Kris (31. Mrz 2010)

Ich benutze eine FormPage.

In deren IManagedForm auch ein ToolbarManager vorhanden ist. In diesen füge ich eine Action ein. Wenn ich nun auf dem Form mit dem Mauszeiger auf der Höhe der Überschrift ganz nach rechts gehe, dann verändert sich der Mauszeiger als ob dort ein Symbol wäre. Leider sieht man es nicht und der Befehl wird auch nicht ausgeführt.


```
@Override
	protected void createFormContent(IManagedForm managedForm) {
		ScrolledForm form = managedForm.getForm();
		FormToolkit toolkit = managedForm.getToolkit();
		createToolBarActions(getManagedForm());
                ...
       }
```


```
protected void createToolBarActions(IManagedForm managedForm) {
		final ScrolledForm form = managedForm.getForm();
		Action haction = new Action("hor", Action.AS_RADIO_BUTTON) { //$NON-NLS-1$
			public void run() {
				System.out.println("Test1");
				form.reflow(true);
			}
		};
		haction.setChecked(true);
		haction.setToolTipText("Tooltip 1"); //$NON-NLS-1$
		haction.setImageDescriptor(PlatformUI.getWorkbench().getSharedImages().
				getImageDescriptor(ISharedImages.IMG_OBJS_INFO_TSK));
		Action vaction = new Action("ver", Action.AS_RADIO_BUTTON) { //$NON-NLS-1$
			public void run() {
				System.out.println("Test2");
				form.reflow(true);
			}
		};
		vaction.setChecked(false);
		vaction.setToolTipText("Tooltip 2"); //$NON-NLS-1$
		vaction.setImageDescriptor(FormArticlePlugin.getDefault()
				.getImageRegistry().getDescriptor(FormArticlePlugin.IMG_VERTICAL));
		form.getToolBarManager().add(haction);
		form.getToolBarManager().add(vaction);
	}
```


----------



## Wildcard (31. Mrz 2010)

Du musst AFAIR noch ToolbarManager.update(true) aufrufen


----------

